# Lake Erie Charter



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am looking for a deal on a weekend charter in Lake erie (Port Clinton or such). I am looking into options for a weekend in mid to late August, 2006. Anyone know of some good deals or maybe an individual that charters their own boat?


----------

